# Help with Carpenter Ants, Have treated but now what?



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You probably have a nest in the wall. Probably have some damage as well. My first time I dealt with them I tried exterior treatments and thought they were gone. By the time I figured out they were still in there the damage was pretty extensive. Second time I recognized the saw dust pile. Took the siding off and aggressively treated it. As well as replacing a header and a few other boards. I’m not saying tear open your walls. But keep a good eye on them while your treating, check several weeks after as well. If you keep seeing them I would try to access the area by removing Sheetrock or siding. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stHomeFL (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks, @BayouRunner, for the reply. I'm pretty sure I'll need to do as you say, but at this point I can't figure out which wall it may be. I'm thinking it is the attic, unfortunately. I've tapped and listened to all the walls we have, but out walls are block or plaster, so it's hard to tell if there is any noise on the other side.  

I'll keep an eye on the baseboards and walls, try and figure out where they may be coming from or going to.


----------



## AnotherHomeOwnr (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm in the same boat as I think there's a nest over my front porch. Saw ants at the beginning of the summer swarming in that area and got rid of them. Noticed them back about three weeks ago and treated again. No sight of them since. 

I believe there are some powders and aerosols that you can drill a small hole where ever and then apply the pesticide into whatever void is there.


----------



## hankdiy (Jul 10, 2018)

Here is what i did. Open up all the electrical outlets in your house. Get some Bayer Carpenter ant killer from HD. Two table spoons to a gallon of water or stronger if you dare. Pop open a wire entry hole in each electrical plug boxes. Turn off electric current first. Get a long toilet metal water tube and force it in the wire hole-bottom of course. I unscrewed and moved aside each plug with an electric screw driver. Pour or squirt a couple of cups in each location. Problem solved on the inside. Walk around your house at night with a flash light and look for big black ants. One or two ants is too many. spray or paint more of the Bayer in that location. Be careful with the poison read precautions.

Carpenter ants are beneficial out in the woods but not in your house. They do not live in your house. They just visit and chew your wood and search for food crumbs and water.


----------

